
Show HN: Braains.io – HTML5 Zombie MMO - m0dE
http://www.braains.io
======
m0dE
Any feedback will be appreciated!

------
cdelsolar
you're a spammer but this game is fun

~~~
m0dE
thanks bra. hustler's gotta hustle

